# Redfin - Lake Burley Griffin - Jul 8 2006



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

G'day Lee,



> The BOM data for Canberra was still reporting -1 celcius, but it was a Saturday, 9:30, and I felt like a paddle. I couldn't see out of the windshield because of the layer of ice, and the roof racks had tiny icicles hanging from them. I'd have to be either mad, or have a new kayak to go out in this weather. .. or perhaps both, which is closer to the truth.


You are a better man than me. 

Good report mate. Are those redfin any good to eat?


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Onya Red, thats a top redfin.

Catch ya Scott


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWdbVC/4AADLfgAASUIfgAqChFAo/7/+gMAEa2tBqnlR4I2kTaTE2poxNMQDU09Ep6NEeoYJpoANDQSptSJ+oQYjTQMg0GRoxByyMON2EpUywLmYR7WMc75Mo16I7l6teliYYVA0Qm+rmAVt/bUtWyHffCiozYhOTXwxShhyEiBiUl46wBFY9uLiUE7ivIXOzGpUxbiCyDSNO6KJ1k2JyXYnDnyqHMWhRqTkyylKycnhsM0K+mxpOGtNAtYS/ZmfYSfarSEDOduFTzhERi9GZiKL3qmdIMEDwkDmcFVRKYLDQQR9L1Jw53T7WdoO8o6fDjGADyts6iG+MHMGI+VvvvnlL8lCIr6RB5k5zl0CWUwNkFFQqKH+LuSKcKEhraoX/AA==


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Red, your post reminded me of my time in Canberra, living in Kambah and cycling to Belconnen along the parkway every day. On those cold winter mornings I could feel the skin on my legs tighten as I approached the river.

Congrats on the redfin first up. They do have a fine eating reputation.

As for skinning it: fillet without scaling, lay the fillet skin side down, knick the flesh to separate skin and flesh at the tail end of the fillet to get started, pin down the free bit of skin and draw the knife along the fillet, with the blade at an angle, cutting edge down and forward. Only takes a little practice with a sharp knife.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## kingfisher111 (Jun 13, 2006)

Great fishing Red! A super reddie for a super effort. My alltime favorite eating freshwater fish. So easy to skin, exactly as Peril said. Their very thick skin makes skinning a cinch. Keep up the good work. Steve.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Red

Great to see you've blooded the espri and with a nice fish as well.

Looking at the pics you are a long bugger, see you fill the cockpit fully, must have come from the same mould as YakAtak.

Some time could you PM me [or post] how to show those blue one word links instead of the full URL...if its complicated forget it I'm an IT dickhead :lol:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Well done Red,

Thats a fine brave gutsy effort braving the Canberra cold :shock: . Not my cup of tea at all 5 years was enough for me! But had I had a yak back then maybe I would have stayed on a little longer? :?

Nice plump redfin by the way 

Milt,


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Hmmm yum Redfin , what a ripper.

The sweet white flesh of the reddie just can't be beaten.


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

redphoenix said:


> The BOM data for Canberra was still reporting -1 celcius, but it was a Saturday, 9:30, and I felt like a paddle.
> Red.


Damn it very rarely gets that cold down here in Tassie, having said that it looks like it may actually snow in Hobart today :?

Nice fish and I really like what you did with the photos.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Nice Ice work.

Here is a picture of my place last August, we had snow down to Sea Level, but it cleared by lunch time.


----------

